# Long mane... showing?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I looove it when horses have long manes, and I find it's such a pity that all the horses at the barn have short, pulled manes. :-(

In the future, when I get a horse, I will definitely keep it long and pretty, :lol:
even if it will require more work. (ok not so long that it goes way, way past the neck... well depends on the breed of course but long enough). 
But for SHOWING, (which i will definitely do in the future) having a long mane complicates things no? Because usually if your horse's mane is short, it can stay the way it is, be braided or be made into rosettes.
But with a long mane... what do you do with that? Like what sort of braids can be done that are allowed in hunter, jumper or english pleasure classes?

And my final question (drum roll :clap... can you pull a long mane? If not, what can you do to so that a long mane is easier to keep and less thick...


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/horse forum/braid.jpg

Its called a running braid! When i had my morgan i evented him and jumped him and i braided his mane like that . It perfectly acceptable. Most breeds that have it are Friesians and andalusians. 

EquestrianHow2 running braid

This site will tell you how to do it and has a video on the bottom! Hope that helps


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Bandera you beat me to it!!
Don't forget the Arabs! They can get away with a running braid too.
My Arab's mane is now about40cm long. It needs a good wash and condition and probably could do with being braided coming back in to our show season in Australia. It's getting a bit manky with the ponies chewing on it so i think I should start rugging him again to keep them away from it!
It's at the stage that whenever I ride I need to do something with it to keep it out of the way, otherwise I just end up sitting on it and getting tangled with the reins...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I actually like those braids very much. I find they are one of the nicest you can do on a horse.

Anyone can now explain me the carrot game??? Like i really am clueless to what it is.


----------



## agrover123 (Jan 3, 2011)

My cob has the thickest mane ever!!! its long and lushious and when i show her i braid it and she looks beautiful i would definatly say keep it long i think they look amazing!!! AimsX


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Side note about pulling a long mane:

It's probably possible to pull a long mane, but I would never do it. What allows a horse to have a nice long full mane is plenty of hair. The less overall hair they have, the sooner it will start looking wispy and scraggly at the ends, which is most certainly not what you want to have. That's why most Appaloosas and Thoroughbreds will never have manes longer than about 4-5 inches max that look good.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely a running braid, it's like a french braid, but only taking hair from one side. I would practice it first before a show it it can end up looking pretty scraggly ;-)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

A little tip to do the running braid is to stand on a bucket or something so that you don't pull the braid down. You want to to stay close to the root until you reach the very end.

I love long manes as well! Good luck


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I still haven't mastered the running braid with keeping it close to the neck, mine always drift away. THIS is what I would love mine to look like:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

It is harder than it looks 
You feel like you're doing great until you look back at your work.. lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah... it takes quite a bit of practice. I actually prefer the look of the running braid coming down off their neck a little bit with the thicker maned horses... but high and tight has been best for me in terms of horses with thinner manes. Here's one I did recently. It's not perfect, but I'm getting there. It definitely leaves you with cramped hands getting them so high and tight on the thin manes.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't wait until spring when I can wash my horses mane. He has the longest mane and is so... pretty. I want to try this. With him. But go all the way down.








Speaking of all this. What is a good shampoo conditioner for the mane and tail?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I heard that the company mane & Tail is super good. OUuh, that pretty thing there, (I am not sure if it's qualified as a braid but...) can you have that in a hunter or jumper class? or is likely to interfere? It's beautiful!

Oh and what is the carrot game? How do you get carrots?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I don't know either its on the cover of a braiding book that I want though. I see it at the western shows a lot. Not very much in english. Just so happens the pic I found on google the rider was english.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

lol i have that braiding book its awesome and i did the diamond briad with my boys it turned out pretty cool


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it being OK to leave the mane long for showing depends on what you plan to show and at what level.

If you plan to show seriously then you need to follow the standards for whatever discipline you are showing.

For example, if you are going to do hunters, no matter how much you like that long mane and running braid, it is not the appropriate look.

Smaller shows and open shows might not care as much.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love doing running braids on my mom's ponies when we're out at events and don't have any riders. It's a good way to pass the time, and people always think it looks cool! I learned how to do it from the kids at the vet school, so I can't do it as tight as required for showing, but I think I can compare it to French braiding a person's hair. Though I have to admit, the longer and thicker the mane, the harder it is to get it close to their neck, at least in my experience. I commend you for wanting a long mane!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hahaha, well I love long mane so much I will go through the pain of it all, although I never braided a horse, I am quite the expert with braiding my hair. I do french braids (and also the similar version that sticks out) quite often, but my favorite is when I do it on the side of my head, so the braid is practically touching my ears.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> For example, if you are going to do hunters, no matter how much you like that long mane and running braid, it is not the appropriate look.


We've done USDA class A tests with a running braid. We've also done running braids on our class A hunters too...

We did it on arabs but it wasn't an arab show.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not know enough about dressage to comment on that part. 

You can show rated hunters in black tack in blue breeches and a gold sparkly helmet too, but it is looked down on. It does not mean they will not let you in the ring. But when you are paying for the judges opinion it is not best to make yourself stand out in a non-traditional way. That is all I am saying.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't get why (even if you have an arab or another breed that is known for long thick manes) why it's frowned upon! Like If it's really tight it looks just as neat and nice as a rosettes! I really don't understand the pickiness!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Because there are certain _standards_ in showing at upper levels. If you don't like the standards and requirements, then don't show those particular disciplines at the higher levels.

What you do at a local, podunk show doesn't matter. When you've reached Regional or National levels, it _does_.

It's not all about what YOU want or think is 'pretty'. 

You couldn't join a sports team and decide you didn't want to wear their uniform and then wear something else; you'd have to _conform_ or you wouldn't be able to stay on the team. 

It works that way for all types of things, and horse showing is one of them.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wasn't speaking of upper levels. When you go to the Regional or National levels and are practically in the Grand Prix (or in it), you will most likely have a Warmblood/Throroughbred/etc and not have that particular problem, and since it's so BIG and important, obviously one knows better then to go playing around with the regulations.

I read on some forums of people complaining about running braids at their local fair shows. (but still pretty advanced (3ishft)). They were saying how it's much easier to do a running braid and don't find it acceptable for the show ring, and it's more an around the barn thing. THAT'S what I don't understand. How for your local hunter, jumper ring the running braid is a big todoo for some indvidual people. However if veery tight and well done it's just as acceptable looking as any other braid.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Its because they have a boot stuck up their butt and don't like anything new because they can't do it. lol. Some people in the upper levels are just like that though. Not saying on here or anything, just saying a lot of shows I have been to people turn their nose up at you because you don't have a $5000 dollar saddle or a 85k horse. That's just how it is sometimes.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I understand wanting to look traditional.
I was just confused, I though you meant it wasn't accepted at all.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Its because they have a boot stuck up their butt and don't like anything new because they can't do it. lol. Some people in the upper levels are just like that though. Not saying on here or anything, just saying a lot of shows I have been to people turn their nose up at you because you don't have a $5000 dollar saddle or a 85k horse. That's just how it is sometimes.


So the rest of the baseball team that wants you to also wear the green t-shirt so you match the team, instead of your pink t-shirt are stuck up snobs too?

I do not have a $5000 saddle (or horse for all that matters) but my horse was always properly turned out. Period.

It has nothing to do with not being able to do what you do. It is all about having respect for the sport you are participating in and having respect for the judge that is judging it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It has nothing to do with not being able to do what you do. It is all about having respect for the sport you are participating in and having respect for the judge that is judging it.


Exactly.

If you want to snub your nose at tradition and basically tell the judges and the rest of the participants that you have_ no_ respect for the sport or the other competitors, then stay at the lower levels and do your fun shows.

If you can't understand that there are standards that must be upheld, then don't waste your, the judge's, or the other competitors' time. You're not being a rebel or the underdog, you're being unreasonable at expecting_ them_ to change for _you_.

I've found that those who scream the loudest about snobs, unfairness, or discrimination are those who can't be bothered to actually turn out themselves and their horses in the required, traditional way.

If you ever have hopes of competing at actual _rated_ levels, you need to observe the standards and traditions no matter _where_ in the spectrum of showing you happen to be at the moment.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

wOoAH, ok guys I didn't want this to turn into a big discussion. Obviously tradition is nice and should be kept. (I am personally big with traditions and love them: family traditions, cultural, etc) but a little change isn't bad either. 

Fine so at rated levels a running braid is a nono, so what do you do with your arabians long mane then? (I would really like one in the future and there is no way I am cutting it short). It wouldn't be to the horses knee either though. 
*That's what I wanted to know from the start* and then people said a running braid was ok, *so... what do you do*? I don't think I will get to rated levels, I would like to (to the lower ones) one day, but that won't be for a very long time since I am still young and inexperienced.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

To Alwaydbehind: I get your point and everything, really.
But a little tight braid on a horse sticks out a lot less then a baseball player wearing a flashy pink shirt instead of a green one.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

So what about the breeds that DO have long manes? Are they not to have long manes and participate at high levels because they'll stand out? I guess I don't see anything wrong with the running braids if they're neat and tight. they have the same affect as the traditional braids do. I guess it just bugs me that perception is to be "turned out" you have to do something like that...idk...but i'm a driver so what do i know


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

No offense to anyone, but this conversation is exactly why I trail ride.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

hahaha. Good point. :wink:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, exactly luvmytobipaint. I was trying to be rude or anything. I am just saying that a braid is a braid, what difference does it make as long as it looks neat and clean? No way would I cut Gizmo's mane its beautiful and I wouldn't want anyone else to do that to their horses just for a sport. And I have only watched BIG jumping shows on tv a couple of times and there were people wearing different colored jackets and breeches and stuff so that's not everyone wearing the same thing, why does everyone's horse have to look the same? And sometimes judges just aren't fair and don't get my respect at all. The last show I went to, the guy really liked his paints because that what won all day, and most of them didn't deserve it, so how is that fair?


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

luvmytobipaint said:


> No offense to anyone, but this conversation is exactly why I trail ride.


Me too, lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are showing at a breed appropriate show you can do whatever the breed normally does with their long manes.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have spent the last 12 months growing my thoroughbreds mane out. It is probably 6 inches long now (was about 2 previously). We have just started training for dressage. When we are ready to compete his mane will be pulled, trimmed and braided neatly. 

It is a sign of respect to the judges and your sport to turn yourself and your horse out to the standard of your discipline.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't see an issue with long manes that are well maintained and properly contained for showing. For some breeds like most gaited breeds, arabian and arabian crossed, baroque breeds and drafts, its the norm. Not just in breed shows but for any showing, if hair is a feature of the breed then its best left on.

oh, and just for fun, here's Caleb's mane in a double running braid:









And in a diamond braid:


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

masatisan: I LOVE the double running braids!

I used to do dressage, where EVERYTHING has rules on it. I was SHOCKED when they started allowing black breeches 

Personally, I think my muddy, shaggy horse looks just as good as everything else


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

masatisan- Awesome pics I love the double braids


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I won't be getting into the debate here...I've never shown in my life.
I've got a pretty good running braid method down. Here's a super rushed version on Rocky...this is how it looked when I just threw it in really quickly to get his mane off his neck on a hot day:
















(sorry so big!)

You can see how close it is up on his neck.
The trick to that is you've got to pull it really hard the whole way down, you can't do it gently or it will droop and won't hold. It definitely helps to be up above the mane while you do it, and try to make it sort of like you're braiding it nearly right over the middle of his neck (it will end stay on the side his mane is on so long as you're standing on that side, but keeping that concept in mind helps keep it close)
When you grab the next chunk, keep a tight hold on the braid and really pull the new chunk tight, using your fingers to grab any stray hairs while also holding everything tightly, then, while still holding the whole braid tightly, put the new chunk in with the braid chunk while it's right up against the roots.
I also hear it helps to put some hairspray or quick braid in afterward, to keep everything in place. On a decently long, healthy mane, a tight, well-done running braid won't droop even if the horse shakes (this is a great test for your braid, my first two braids fell right out) even without spray, but if I were showing I definitely wouldn't go without it.
Also, definitely don't try to incorporate the whole mane. You have to leave a few inches at the withers that will be underneath the saddle. Make sure the tail of the braid does not end up under the saddle, but also make sure there are no un-braided hairs visible past your pad.

Best of luck to you ;-)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that looks really great! I love his color. So pretty. I should try on Gizmo even though he has a super long mane. I got a feeling my hands are going to cramp up though. I can't braid my own hair without it happening. I'm defiantly going to have arthritis when I get older lol.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

lol! I know the feeling! It can be tiring, but rewarding! I just love that look, and it really is handy on hot days!
Rocky's a great guy, he's a Rocky Mountain Horse and one of the lucky ones if you ask me, lol, I'm a huge fan of chocolate Rockies, just stunning


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

uhhh, check out hammock braids


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Custom Chrome Sport Horses

Good example of a higher show person using the running braid in dressage and jumping classes.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it'd be a crime to hack that thing off, drool!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have a picture of an Arabian stallion who showed and won Sport Horse National in Grand Prix, and has also won national championships in Intermediare (sp?) 1, and Prix Saint-Georges, and he is shown with a running braid instead of the traditional white taped braids. I personally won't cut or pull my mares mane, but will put it up nicely for showing, a lot of different shows at all different levels do actually have a sub section for baroque bred and Arabian bred horses that traditionally have long manes, and what type of braiding is acceptable for those breeds, though you can obviously cut the mane and braid it up the traditional way if wanted. I actually need to become proficient in a running braid, even if its crappy at the barn at least, because it gets all tangled up in the reins when I'm riding. Her mane is about an inch lower then the bottom of her neck. And thick. I should probably stop putting MTG in it, because its gonna become unmanageable if I don't lol.


----------

